# WRCB 3 Chattanooga HD problems



## GoodNOrange (Nov 22, 2006)

Channel 3, WRCB HD in Chattanooga is having major problems, freezing, no sound, etc. This has been going on since Sunday. I assume D* is aware?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Can you check to see if the problem is the same OTA? Sometimes it is the station.


----------



## GoodNOrange (Nov 22, 2006)

No it is only the D* Feed
The Chattanooga Channels went live last Thur, so I guess they may still have some bugs. It is off and on, right now it is perfect.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

GoodNOrange said:


> No it is only the D* Feed
> The Chattanooga Channels went live last Thur, so I guess they may still have some bugs. It is off and on, right now it is perfect.


When ours went live it took a few days to iron out the bugs, but been flawless since.


----------

